
The Perils of JavaSchools - dhruvarora013
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2005/12/29/the-perils-of-javaschools-2/
======
duxup
>Java is not, generally, a hard enough programming language that it can be
used to discriminate between great programmers and mediocre programmers

This doesn't seem like a bad thing.

Anyway I can't tell if this article is gatekeeping or mocking gatekeeping.

